
Ask HN: Credit cards being revoked, lowering limits - perl4ever
I just got a letter from Chase about an Amazon branded credit card that said they are reducing my credit limit because I haven&#x27;t been using it enough in the past year. BofA also sent me a letter a few months ago saying they were going to close a card due to insufficient use. Although I have been unemployed, nothing like this happened when I was.<p>I&#x27;m wondering if this is a trend, if it&#x27;s happening to other people, if it&#x27;s related to COVID and what impact it might have on others. It seems like a new thing from my perspective.
======
pwg
I've got a Chase card I use very infrequently. If it goes about a year with no
usage I receive a letter saying they are going to close it unless I make a
charge. So I charge something to it, that refreshes the usage timer, and I
move along. It has been cycled like this for about three or so years now.

> I just got a letter from Chase about an Amazon branded credit card that said
> they are reducing my credit limit because I haven't been using it enough in
> the past year.

So? Proper usage of a credit card says you _never_ carry a balance over a
statement cycle therefore whatever the magical setting of the "credit limit"
happens to be is immaterial unless the new limit is so low you can not
purchase anything without going over that limit.

~~~
perl4ever
Looking back at the last 20 years or so, it's never or almost never happened
to me, and when it happens twice within a year or two, I wonder if it's more
than coincidence...it makes me wonder if there are economic forces tightening
credit.

------
anonymousiam
Chances are that Chase and BofA both know that you are unemployed. They both
siphon up lots of consumer data.

~~~
perl4ever
Well, I _am_ employed for well over a year. And my credit record still has my
job from several years ago, even though I provided my employment to get a loan
recently. So there isn't an obvious connection. It seemed to me more like some
kind of risk-reduction initiative.

